# Please delete - Duplicate Posting



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey guys looking to sell my 3 man scadden cat (Wendy). I’ve never sold a raft before so price police me if necessary. But she floats, holds air for a weekend trip, and I always garage stored it semi inflated. This was my first raft and would be a great first raft or maybe second boat in the shed. Mostly run on middle co, and the eagle. I’m located in Boulder CO. Let me know if you have questions. 

if you’re after a trailer too, we can talk, but most likely keeping it as I’m selling this to fund an upgrade 

will include extra oar and all straps. Also the actual third seat although the cooler is a way better move.. thanks!


----------

